# Expired permit, registration, insurance....well...everything



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

So it finally caught up to me without evening knowing. I assumed when my attorney told me that my vehicle temp import permit is "valid, when my Visa is valid", didn't mean that I had to drive back to the border every year to renew it. Well, I guess thats the case.

My MX import permit is expired. US insurance expired. Registration expired.

I read on Rollybrook that I can go to the SAT office and get a "safe passage" permit to drive safely back to the US border. From there, I either need to drive it back to my state of NC, or just sell it at the border. Since my plates are expired (since early 2013), that presents an issue driving back to NC. I also read that at the DMV in Laredo they can give me a permission to drive back to my home state legally. Not sure.

I'm hoping some of you veterans of returning to the US under similar conditions can give me a little advice. I have a family of 6 down here with me and we NEED a vehicle.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Your local Aduana can extend your TIP .... no need for the border. Only reason to renew your TIP is to preserve your deposit if you have one.

NOB papers only matter NOB. Mine date back to 2007


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

sparks said:


> Your local Aduana can extend your TIP .... no need for the border. Only reason to renew your TIP is to preserve your deposit if you have one.
> 
> NOB papers only matter NOB. Mine date back to 2007


hmmm...interesting. So the aduana at the MEX airport would be able to renew my TIP for me?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

conorkilleen said:


> hmmm...interesting. So the aduana at the MEX airport would be able to renew my TIP for me?


As far as I know ..... we do it here at the Port of Manzanillo.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you are Residente Temporal, maybe you can extend it. If you are Residente Permanente, you will have to get the Retorno Segoro.
Your abogado was reading very old laws and rules. Things have changed.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

I have the Residente Temporal. I just asked my import/export broker to look into it for me as well.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

But....do you also have lucrativa status? If so, you cannot drive a US plated vehicle anyway.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

nope. I'm Residente Temporal status all the way. I don't plan on becoming a Mexican citizen anytime soon.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

conorkilleen said:


> nope. I'm Residente Temporal status all the way. I don't plan on becoming a Mexican citizen anytime soon.


If you are employed or otherwise working in Mexico you should have a Residente Temporal visa with permission to work or as RV ****** says "lucrativa". Your TIP expires when your RT expires. If you are more than a few days past the expiration date you are unlikely to be able to renew the TIP. A return to the border for a new TIP will be necessary as well as a Safe Return letter from Aduana.

In Mexico City, you will need to go to the main Aduana building on Hidalgo near the corner of Paseo de la Reforma. The actual entrance is opposite the Banjercito office. The airport office will not be able to assist you. The office is a bit difficult to find but the people there are very helpful and efficient. I renewed by TIP twice, each time taking about 10 minutes.

In Texas you can obtain a temporary permit to operate the vehicle, but only in Texas. Texas makes no representations on the validity of its permit in other states. I would think that you can resolve the situation without returning to your home state. At some point you will need to register your vehicle in the USA unless you sell it or import it.

GOOD LUCK and watch out for the transitos!!


----------

